# The Kids.



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

heres a few of my 3, klaus's mouth has all healed up now, so forgive me for not being able to tell them apart in these pictures!

also, before anyone says thet they're bellies are looking pale, the missus ensures me that its the flash doing so, aswell a mate thats been helping her out with the new filter.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice
theyre freaking beasts man! 
im diggin the croc skull too...nice touch lol


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

nice looking reds and setup, Marshall!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

cheers guys, cant wait to get back and see them! gonna have grown so much since i last seen them


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

for sure man









your reds show perfectly why i love these fish. look at all the coloring in them. i mean really take a minute and look. greens and blues, yellow to dark greys with speckles. these fish...cool as they are for being so predatorial...are seldom appreciated for something else they hold. amazing looks. they truly are beautiful fish


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

its so true, ill try to get some more uploaded a little later, theres a good one ofthem all being together


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

definitely!...the more pics, the merrier!...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

making plans before the attack on the prawn

































you where saying about the colours?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

very nice!...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Nice marshall!They are looking awesom! Wish mine would stinking eat the crap I give them... they will only eat like one bite outta a shrimp...or piece of fish...

My turds will only eat feeders and I discovered they are quite good a dispatching snails...lol Had 5... came back after a week of vacation... only the one bigger one is left...I will have to post an update of how my two RBPs are looking.

One of them has similar coloration as yours... but the other one is VERY bright orange.. I will try and get a picture in the evening tonight to upload.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

did you have a few assassin sanils in there? i had like an small armies worth of unwanted snails, got 10 assassins to go in and clear them out, few the boys so that they wouldnt eat the help, or so i thought... got one assassin left last time i checked

*when i say im doing all of this, its the missus and she just updates me on how everythings going


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Ahhhh... I have heard about assasin snails...but no... they are just stupid ones I got from petco/petsmart.... I have two new big boys to put in now...

maybe its cause the ones that got eater were smaller? like quarter sized... the one that survived was a good bit bigger...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

fair one, ive been looking for some tank mates to put in there, im after some kind of a cleaner, like a plec or something but i dont want the plec to be eaten, nor do i want to get a plec too big and it harm the kids, id end up putting him in the pond...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Well... I have a 6in plec (approx) my RBPs leave him be... BUT Furgis (plecs name) stays on the side where I have some plants up against the glass...not sure the RBPs even know he is there...lol.


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

haha, furgis i like it, and it wouldnt surprise me, but i suppose if you keep the place stocked up with feeders it will be fine, its a pretty good idea actually, get a plec in there, get a spare tank of feeders, keep the tank topped up with feeders aswell as feeding them the normal diet of prawns swuaid and other niceties... hmmm, might be onto something here...


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I think I may start up my feeder tank this weekend... i have an empty 26g... I have some extra gravel... and a few small left-over plants and junk... I just need a filter...

I think i may throw a few little plecs in there... and maybe like 50-75+ feeders...

all my fish and other pets always end up with weird names... it seams glad you like furgis...lol


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

The boys are Kyle king and klaus, got a hedgehog called stallios haha


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

Ha! Klaus and Stallios... nice.

My daughter named the one piranha.. (Was blindsided...GF told her she could name one when I wasn't home.) Penelope.... ugh.. i hate it... I just call the other one Fat Head for now.... I haven't named him yet... my dogs name is lynch...


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

Lynch, f*cking epic! Penelope, not so epic haha!


----------

